# Esnagami Lake Report w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just got home. We destroyed the walleye and pike. Lots of fish 20-23in. For whatever reason 24s were somewhat hard to come by. Still got a few good ones. Jigging pulled a lot of fish. But one day when we couldn't catch them jigging trolling Rapala Flat Raps was incredible. Boated 30 in an afternoon while our other friends boated only 6 fish jiggin. Pike wise we lost two monsters. Still got some good ones. One almost spooled me and then the hook popped(pretty mad). Overall it was an incredible trip. Can't wait for next year. Here's the pics...










34in. Northern on the Fly Rod








28in. on a Bomber Long A
























24 1/4in








25in. Pig on the last day


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Great report and love the pics...nice job. We leave for Ontario on friday and smallmouth is our target fish. Can't wait !!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice fish! I'm still tryin' for my first big northern on the fly, I bet it was a great fight. What fly were you gettin' em on?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great trip! You mentioned that the 24" fish were harder to come by and that seems to be consistent with a lot of our trips. We will catch tons of fish under that size but the number above that are much fewer and some years almost non-existent.

I am curious to hear what fly you were using as well. I tried last year to get a northern on my fly rod but was unsuccessful. I caught a couple of bass but no action on pike. I will try again this year. I am not real novice at the flyfishing.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

bkr43050 said:


> Looks like you guys had a great trip! You mentioned that the 24" fish were harder to come by and that seems to be consistent with a lot of our trips. We will catch tons of fish under that size but the number above that are much fewer and some years almost non-existent.
> 
> I am curious to hear what fly you were using as well. I tried last year to get a northern on my fly rod but was unsuccessful. I caught a couple of bass but no action on pike. I will try again this year. I am not real novice at the flyfishing.


Thanks guys! I got 3 for the week over 24in. Some guys didn't get one walleye over 24in. We trolled for bigger fish some days and only popped 1 at 24in. doing that. I got the Northern on a Big Rabit Strip Pattern. I think it was a zonker. Can't quite remember. The camp owner let me try it out. Great looking fly for sure


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Great report with pics Rod Hawg. Those are perfect size for eating.
Sounds like a great trip. That's my go lure when it comes to trolling for walleye.


----------

